
Clear Channel billboards to start tracking mobile phones in Europe - ytpete
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/10/21361734/clear-channel-billboards-privacy-ad-tracking-europe
======
ytpete
Earlier discussion when this was rolled out in the US 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11196671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11196671)

It seems like they are combining location data sold to them by mobile carriers
with limited GPS data that they might be cobbling together from several
sources.

------
tehabe
I can't imagine how this is going to work with the GDPR in place? How should
someone give their consent to this data collection and how do you remove it
again?

